# Excel, Word... pour Mac



## Juan-Miguel (4 Décembre 2011)

Salut à vous tous, 
Arrivant du monde de windows, je cherche à télécharger le pack office (Word, Excel...) pour Mac.
Connaissez-vous un site ou je peux le télécharger 
Merci pour vos infos


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

Juan-Miguel a dit:


> Salut à vous tous,
> Arrivant du monde de windows, je cherche à télécharger le pack office (Word, Excel...) pour Mac.
> Connaissez-vous un site ou je peux le télécharger
> Merci pour vos infos



Salut, 

Bienvenue dans le monde Mac 

Passe par ce lien : http://www.microsoft.com/france/mac

Cordialement


----------



## Juan-Miguel (4 Décembre 2011)

Merci xondousan, 
Merci pour ta bienvenue, ce lien et cette réactivité dans la réponse.
Juste une autre question, est ce que le travail que je vais faire sur Excel Mac peut être envoyer sur Excel Windows à mon bureau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------




Juan-Miguel a dit:


> Merci xondousan,
> Merci pour ta bienvenue, ce lien et cette réactivité dans la réponse.
> Juste une autre question, est ce que le travail que je vais faire sur Excel Mac peut être envoyer sur Excel Windows à mon bureau.



 Désolé pour la question trop rapide, je viens de trouver la réponse sur le lien que tu m'as envoyer, c'est bien compatible


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

Juan-Miguel a dit:


> Merci xondousan,
> Merci pour ta bienvenue, ce lien et cette réactivité dans la réponse.
> Juste une autre question, est ce que le travail que je vais faire sur Excel Mac peut être envoyer sur Excel Windows à mon bureau.



Oui naturellement, il faut juste veiller à enregistrer sous (une version compatible par ex. 97-2004) pour être en mesure de le reprendre, car souvent les entreprises sont à la traine en ce qui concerne les versions installées.


----------



## Juan-Miguel (4 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Oui naturellement, il faut juste veiller à enregistrer sous (une version compatible par ex. 97-2004) pour être en mesure de le reprendre, car souvent les entreprises sont à la traine en ce qui concerne les versions installées.



oui et non, car il est  possible d'enregistrer le fichier sous une version précédente.


----------

